

Meet Flock, a Fun and Casual Way to Make Plans - awaxman11
https://medium.com/look-what-i-made/4e667ad7a098

======
anujabro
Great idea! I'm sure you will be subject to network effects. What about users
without a facebook?

~~~
awaxman11
Thanks! We're working on it! Next release will have ability to create an
account w/ email address as well

------
jamesaguilar
Love it. This would definitely solve a problem for me if I could get my whole
clique to use it.

------
mburshteyn1
Yea the big hurdle is to get users to build up their network of close friends.

------
Zhenya
What happens if my friends are on Android? What is the fail scenario?

~~~
awaxman11
We are working on making it available for everyone, stay tuned! In the
meantime, you can share your Flock w/ Android friends through text message,
email, twitter, and facebook

------
aytekin
Great presentation of the idea/app.

------
PommeDeTerre
The name "Flock" was already used a few years back, for a browser that had
some social media integration:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flock_(web_browser)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flock_\(web_browser\))

Given how that effort appears to have failed, the name "Flock" is somewhat
tainted for many people who remember that browser.

~~~
mburshteyn1
Yea, we know the name Flock is not unique but it's so good at embodying the
functionality of the app we decided to stick with it.

